# Tdi Tuning



## Dave TT (Jan 26, 2011)

This is my first post. Hope it goes well. 
I own a 2011 TT 2.0 Tdi which I have had from new. I have fitted a CRTD2 twin channel tuning chip from TDI Tuning. The results are absolutely amazing. The increase in power and torque has changed this car beyond belief. My car is the car shown on their web site and on YouTube so I know that the claimed increases are correct as I was there at the time of testing. I have now travelled approx 12k miles with this chip fitted and it has performed faultlessly. If you have ever considered fitting a tuning chip to your TT I can thoroughly recommend this company for their product and service. If anyone would like any further information regarding this then please contact me. I just want to spread the word. I was concerned before I had the chip fitted, as most people are I guess, but since then I have been delighted with the results and service. I can not recommend this company and product highly enough.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

For a first post this reads an awful lot like spam!


----------



## Dave TT (Jan 26, 2011)

It's not 'Spam' 
It's about my car.


----------



## Gregtttdi (Mar 5, 2015)

sound good! can i ask how much this chip is fitted.


----------



## Dave TT (Jan 26, 2011)

It costs £359.99 fitted. 
If you're thinking about it remember they offer a 14 day money back guarantee. 
You won't want to part with it though. 
Let me know how you get on. 
My car on a dyno


----------

